# Compte @mac.com gratuit dans mail?



## Tekta (15 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
J'aurais une petite question en rapport à un compte .mac
Utilisant Ichat je m'étais donc créer un compte AIM.
Mais parlant de ce logiciel à une amie, elle m'a dit qu'elle a réussi à créer un compte .mac pour Ichat y a de ça une semaine ou deux, en passant directement par le logiciel Ichat.
J'ai donc essayé à nouveau, et j'ai donc moi même réussi à créer un compte .mac
Seulement je voulais savoir si on pouvait également utiliser ce compte dans Mail?
J'ai essayé de le configurer mais il me demande à un moment de passer par mobileme (service qui est normalement payant).
Est ce que le fait de passer par le serveur Mobileme pour recevoir des mail, est donc gratuit?

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse

PS: J'ai déjà pas mal cherché mais n'ayant trouvé aucune réponse, je clame donc votre aide 
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que dans beaucoup de forum, il est dit qu'il n'était pas possible de créer des comptes .mac autrement qu'en passant par le service mobile.me?? Et encore, passant par mobile.me on reçoit normalement un compte .me nen?


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

on peut utiliser un compte .Mac gratuitement que pour chater. Tous les offres services sont reliés à l'abonnement MobileMe payant.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Avril 2010)

+1
et c'est dit un peu partout 
. mac ou  son autre nom me.com ne sont gratuits que comme log tchatt
pour le reste ( email , disque virtuel etc ) après  les 60 jours d'essai gratuits c'est soit désactivé , soit payant ( abonnement annuel)


----------



## marctiger (15 Avril 2010)

Et même pour les comptes à l'essai il faut donner les renseignements de la carte bancaire etc...


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2010)

Ok merci pour les réponses!
Et j'avais juste une dernière petite question.
Un compte .mac pour Ichat est considéré comme un compte AIM?
Quand je suis connecté à mon compte Ichat y a écris en haut de la fenêtre de mes contacts mon nom avec juste au dessus "liste des contacts AIM"?


----------

